# φορολογικά ενήμερος



## Palavra (Mar 13, 2009)

Έχω κολλήσει:
_Η εταιρεία πρέπει να είναι φορολογικά ενήμερη κατά τη χ ημερομηνία._
Το θέμα μου είναι το εξής: υπάρχει κάποια παγιωμένη απόδοση ή μήπως να βάλω «να έχει προσκομίσει φορολογική ενημερότητα» να σώνω;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 13, 2009)

Για παγιωμένη απόδοση δεν ξέρω. Εγώ την φορολογική ενημερότητα (πιστοποιητικό) τη λέω tax clearance.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 13, 2009)

Ναι, ναι, συμφωνούμε σε αυτό, εγώ αναφέρομαι όμως στη συγκεκριμένη διατύπωση.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 13, 2009)

Εδώ το λέει: [_he has] no outstanding tax obligations._


----------



## Palavra (Mar 13, 2009)

Καλό, μου κάνει. Είδες για να ψάχνω στη δημοτική τι παθαίνω; Με *φορολογικά* τίποτα δε βρήκα!


----------

